# Magic Wand - Elimination of Burbot



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

If you were given a one time power to remove all of the Burbot from the Green River Drainage with a magic wand, would you?

On one hand, I understand how destructive they are in the fishery and the harm they are doing to the Kokanee and Smallmouth fishery. I also understand the worry about them getting below flaming gorge dam and into the Yampa river system and threatening the endangered species in that river system. 

On the other hand, they are one of my favorite fish to catch and eat. They fight well and there is no experience like having a bell go off at night in the pitch black on the ice. 

It would be a tough decision, but I do not think I would wave that magic wand and remove them if I had the power. 

I was thinking about this after I listened to Steven Rinella discussing wild hogs in the same way.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I would remove the asian carp aka flying carp or snakeheads first if I had a magic wand.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Knowing the damage they cause I would wave the wand. With that said, reading your other posts about how to catch and cook them I can definitely understand your point of view. Looks like a ton of fun and very tasty.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Gone.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

it's tough, I'd probably head out to the gorge if the Burbs were in the numbers they were a few years ago, that was a blast. I also hate what carp do but man do I sure love bowfishing. I wish all of these fish could just live together! All fish lives matter!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Dunkem said:


> Gone.


Haha! I couldnt help but laugh out loud. Wife looked at me weird. Not the first time.


----------

